# Looking for Dumbo's in the Nashville Area *help*



## jasonryals5 (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys I want 2 or 3 female dumbo rats. I live near Nashville. Can anyone help?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere NEAR Nashville, but all the same, if I come across anything online or whatever I will let you know!


----------



## jasonryals5 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just responded to your message.  If you need I could meet up this weekend to go with you to any of the options I mentioned if you want help picking rats out/figuring out which will be happy and healthy, etc.


----------



## Andrew21 (May 16, 2013)

We live near Nashville and just had an accidental dumbo litter born. We only have 6 and aren't sure of the sex yet, but if you're interested let me know and we can figure something out when we figure out the sex of them.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Andrew21 said:


> We live near Nashville and just had an accidental dumbo litter born. We only have 6 and aren't sure of the sex yet, but if you're interested let me know and we can figure something out when we figure out the sex of them.


You're in the Nashville area? Shucks! Your momma rat is the most adorable thing ever... I wish I wasn't moving before they're ready for homes. :/


----------

